# Bikini top issues?!



## Beautybuyer (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay so question to the big busted ladies.  After getting pregnant with my second my breasts are now huge! I'm always worried I'm going to have a slip lol I've read somewhere about using water proof bandage tape to hold them in place but does anyone know how that works? Or where they make cute bikinis? I love VS but the swimsuit I have I have the top in large and around my waist it's kinda loose and it feels like they may just come out anyway lol


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

I really don't have any idea since i didn't face this type of situation before. 

 All i want to say that you need to wear lose dress as much as possible in order to make yourself comfortable. If you want to wear anything tight that would make yourself heavy in front of others. 

All i want to say, feel comfortable, each of every woman usually go through in this stage. Just wait with patience till the birth of your child. Best of luck to your child.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 23, 2013)

If the large at VS fit the cup part I tend to end up sewing the band so that its tighter. If its a tie around you of course don't have to, but the ones with the hook is what I do that too.

  	I still find the support in many bathing suits lacking...and unfortunately many places think push up = support 

  	Asos.com has big sizes too but since you are pregnant (or feeding) you probably don't have a stable size so that isn't much help!

  	Also, try smaller stores/chains in your city?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 26, 2013)

purplevines said:


> If the large at VS fit the cup part I tend to end up sewing the band so that its tighter. If its a tie around you of course don't have to, but the ones with the hook is what I do that too.  I still find the support in many bathing suits lacking...and unfortunately many places think push up = support   Asos.com has big sizes too but since you are pregnant (or feeding) you probably don't have a stable size so that isn't much help!  Also, try smaller stores/chains in your city?


 I'm breast feeding and they're just huge! The VS large cup they still half gush out of lol I look like a porn star! I need to try the water proof bandage tape to tape them in and secure them. I will also try that website thanks! I'm still a 34 around so it's beyond a pain to find something and I leave to Hawaii in June!


----------



## purplevines (May 11, 2013)

Wow have fun in Hawaii! I hope that you find something!


----------

